# Is there a market to sell reclaimed pecky cypress?



## ykkzipper (Jul 28, 2015)

My folks are remodeling their house that I grew up in and that they've had for the the past 35 years. I gutted one of the rooms for my father and set the boards aside and they've been sitting for a while. I'm only a recent (3 years) hobby woodworker. I thought the wood looked interesting and should be used in some projects someday. Some of the wood actually got burned in the family fire pit before I stopped them actually. 
So my question is as the title states. If you search ebay for pecky cypress you get 43 results. If you type black walnut you get 4100. 
Right now I have around 200 linear feet of 1" thick, tongue and groove boards between 6'-12" wide. I don't see me needing that much pecky cypress for my own personal woodworking projects. Ill have triple that once the living room gets done. I hate wasting anything and wouldn't mind upgrading my aging table saw at the same time. Thanks for any input. I live in Orange county NY about 50 mile NW of NYC if that means anything.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

List it in the material section of Craigslist, I'll bet it won't last long.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd be interested. I'm in New Hampshire, but that's what, only a 4 or so hour drive?

I've always wanted to work with Cypress, and pecky would be interesting.

I need to build some Adirondack chairs for my yard, to the New Yankee Workshop plans, and they suggest Cypress.


----------



## ykkzipper (Jul 28, 2015)

> List it in the material section of Craigslist, I ll bet it won t last long.
> 
> - oldwood


Will do Thank you.


----------



## ykkzipper (Jul 28, 2015)

> I d be interested. I m in New Hampshire, but that s what, only a 4 or so hour drive?
> 
> I ve always wanted to work with Cypress, and pecky would be interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

> Let me know if you want to swap some wood.
> 
> - ykkzipper


Oh! I have some really wide (12" or better, about 6' length) really old 4/4 maple - if you look at my projects, you can see I made a table out of some of it. I also have a boat load of 8/4 cherry, average about 6" wide. I have a project for most of that, but I can trade off some of it for some Cypress.

PM me, or dyfhid at comcast dot net


----------

